# Facial hair pill is 100x more brutal than i though - another prove- over for shaven cells



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males

Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it

There are like 1000 photos, and all of them has facial hair, like u can count on one hand shaven guys there, like 0.001 percent

I asked her about this and she confirmed , shaven men looks asexual most of the time, but she sayed some should stay shaven, especially she dont like long beards, and all of these male had heavy stubble max

How the hell can u cope now, just watch this and there are tons of other sites like this, this is female preference, thats it

When i talk about the beards, i dont actually mean long cope beard, i mean heavy stubble, which is maximum u should aim for 

That site is absoulte brutal redpill for you facial hair cell and copers

@2peasinapod 
@Amnesia


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 2, 2019)

facial hair is extreemely important, it just reinforces phenotype theory

i need to find a way to clean the dead skin under the beard, i always have to shave after 4-5 days and start again


----------



## wristcel (Nov 2, 2019)

I can't grow facial hair lol. Minox didn't work, either

But will likely get facial hair transplant

ONly issue is that I sometimes think having skin that clearly doesn't grow hair like mine is what helped me bang certain girls who were barely legal lol, as maybe stubble (or the clear ability to grow a beard like some guys have even when completely clean shaven) puts them off


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> facial hair is extreemely important, it just reinforces phenotype theory
> 
> i need to find a way to clean the dead skin under the beard, i always have to shave after 4-5 days and start again



Just check this site or something, or some others
People are posting some sexy men to get female attention
Almost no one of them is clean shaven
I just want to fucking know how people like @Zyros can argue now
Over for clean shaven cells its asexual past teenage years, laso females dont like big beards too
Thats the fact like water is wet


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 2, 2019)

I am fucking ethnic.There is no way.I am gonna grow stubble


----------



## fobos (Nov 2, 2019)

stubble is king i wish i had it


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

wristcel said:


> I can't grow facial hair lol. Minox didn't work, either
> 
> But will likely get facial hair transplant
> 
> ONly issue is that I sometimes think having skin that clearly doesn't grow hair like mine is what helped me bang certain girls who were barely legal lol, as maybe stubble (or the clear ability to grow a beard like some guys have even when completely clean shaven) puts them off



How old are u? I didnt get a beard untill my late 20 or so, by beard is still improving
Soon i will run Bateman tier heavy stubble, with help of dermarolling


Simone Nobili said:


> I am fucking ethnic.There is no way.I am gonna grow stubble



Most of gu there are like meds or italians
Ethnics can run light stubble, more ethnics u looks 
Facial hair looks great on many ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 2, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males
> 
> Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it
> 
> ...


Thats why i'm beardmaxxing with minox and its working. Women love beards. I want a beard like Zayn's


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Thats why i'm beardmaxxing with minox and its working. Women love beards. I want a beard like Zayn's



Actually, when i say beard some people say beards are cope and hide your face
I talk about stubble to short beards, not long ones 

Minox work but one year is minimum and some are nto responders


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 2, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Just check this site or something, or some others
> People are posting some sexy men to get female attention
> Almost no one of them is clean shaven
> I just want to fucking know how people like @Zyros can argue now
> ...



zyros is a diglet framed manlet, he will never get a wife and kids

he still living like hes 13 years old, women will be repulsed by him

hes going the completely wrong way to looksmaxing


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> zyros is a diglet framed manlet, he will never get a wife and kids
> 
> he still living like hes 13 years old, women will be repulsed by him
> 
> hes going the completely wrong way to looksmaxing



Agree with some part , but to defend Zyros, he has good knowledge about some part of aesthetics, especially lean face, stylemaxing. 

He is good looksmaxer, and he achieved face that is very aesthetics on some photos

He is just extreme deluded , or is at denyal stage about what females want, maybe caused by his pheno or so

He looksmaxed to niche appeal, thats fact, he jerk of 1990 interview with vampire type


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 2, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Actually, when i say beard some people say beards are cope and hide your face
> I talk about stubble to short beards, not long ones
> 
> Minox work but one year is minimum and some are nto responders


I'm growing vellus so guess i'm not a no responder


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 2, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Agree with some part , but to defend Zyros, he has good knowledge about some part of aesthetics, especially lean face, stylemaxing.
> 
> He is good looksmaxer, and he achieved face that is very aesthetics on some photos
> 
> ...



lean face looks like shit unless you have big skull, zyros has peanut skull

he is a 2-3/10 imo

not a troll, i think he is really ugly to women and really easy to bully/ banter for men


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 2, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males
> 
> Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it
> 
> ...


its simple

white guys -----> grow facial hair

ethnic guys ----> why are you still trying srs


----------



## Soontm (Nov 2, 2019)

As much as you guys despise him here but nick bateman is the ideal phenotype for women.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> lean face looks like shit unless you have big skull, zyros has peanut skull
> 
> he is a 2-3/10 imo
> 
> not a troll, i think he is really ugly to women and really easy to bully/ banter for men


I defo understand your point

Lean face is double edged sword, it may help one, anoher one looks like hiv patient and asexual
U have non autistic opinions


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 2, 2019)

Soontm said:


> As much as you guys despise him here but nick bateman is the ideal phenotype for women.



agree, he literally took over instagram in his hay day

also marlon > chico

gandy > opry

mills > ballou


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> agree, he literally took over instagram in his hay day
> 
> also marlon > chico
> 
> ...



MArlon has insane broad appeal
People here worshipp Chico are duleded, and can more relate to him because he is closer to pls narcy pheno


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 2, 2019)

I always rock 7-10 day growth but recently went clean shaven for like 2 weeks and all 3 FWBs I saw those 2 weeks said they preferred my facial hair look. Ages of these girls were 22 24 31 though. Older women definitely have a stronger preference FOR facial haired men from other anecdotes I have experienced


----------



## Gebirgscel (Nov 2, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I am fucking ethnic.There is no way.I am gonna grow stubble


turks are good at it tbh


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

I have good facial hair but I would trade it away in a heartbeat for a thick nw0


----------



## oldcell (Nov 2, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I always rock 7-10 day growth but recently went clean shaven for like 2 weeks and all 3 FWBs I saw those 2 weeks said they preferred my facial hair look. Ages of these girls were 22 24 31 though. Older women definitely have a stronger preference FOR facial haired men from other anecdotes I have experienced



Your facial hair is on point , i would say medium stubble suits you best
Do u looks significantly worse clean shaven? 
Watch Bateman Ig, 1000 photos clean shaven nto even once
Facial hair si indeed brutal, on that site, alsmot no one is shaved


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 2, 2019)

For whites only


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 2, 2019)

It is only this way because the jawline aesthetics of the typical modern man are horrible. Beard is almost always compensation for unideal development. With proper development, the shapes and contours of a clean shaved, low bodyfat face should be immensely more attractive than a stubble.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 2, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> all 3 FWBs



holy shit - I knew we had to have some slayers on here somewhere!
Must be nice being you, boyo!!
Go get some hot 16 year olds and post pics so we can live through you, please!


----------



## Soontm (Nov 2, 2019)

wristcel said:


> holy shit - I knew we had to have some slayers on here somewhere!
> Must be nice being you, boyo!!
> Go get some hot 16 year olds and post pics so we can live through you, please!



Cringe


----------



## Zyros (Nov 2, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> lean face looks like shit unless you have big skull, zyros has peanut skull
> 
> he is a 2-3/10 imo
> 
> not a troll, i think he is really ugly to women and really easy to bully/ banter for men


peanut skull? I have a biggrr than average skull, people commented on my face looking big, I also cant fit caps of friends on my own skull. I may have many flaws but peanut skull is not one of them.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 2, 2019)

women are too stupid and don't understand that most guys with facial hair are covering up their fucking average to recessed chins


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 2, 2019)

At this point, you are fucking stupid if you are clean shaven while being able to grow even an ok stubble and wish to attract prime girls.
But lol never compare between 2 different guys where one has great bone structure and dimorphism while the other is some bloated tranny with a stubble. It's obvs that bone structure is king up to a degree where further than that it's just aspies arguing whose zygos are higher set lmao


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I always rock 7-10 day growth but recently went clean shaven for like 2 weeks and all 3 FWBs I saw those 2 weeks said they preferred my facial hair look. Ages of these girls were 22 24 31 though. Older women definitely have a stronger preference FOR facial haired men from other anecdotes I have experienced


Same a chick told me i got better looking with long hair and heavy stubble


----------



## spark (Nov 2, 2019)

facial hair doesn't work with my pheno


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 2, 2019)

spark said:


> facial hair doesn't work with my pheno


Male sure it doesn't first because 90 percent of men look better with stubble. All gigachads are stubbled, not showing of muh bones.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 2, 2019)

i prefer the aesthetics of clean shaven but it just makes me look like a kid. i get carded when i shave. probably gonna have to start heavy stubblemaxxing.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 3, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> lean face looks like shit unless you have big skull, zyros has peanut skull
> 
> he is a 2-3/10 imo
> 
> not a troll, i think he is really ugly to women and really easy to bully/ banter for men


Lean face looks better than bloated/fat face on 99% of men.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 3, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Lean face looks better than bloated/fat face on 99% of men.



another all or nothingcell outs himself


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 3, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> another all or nothingcell outs himself


12% fat is always better than 20% fat no matter with what bone structure.
6% fat could be worse than 12% with bad bone structure.

In some very rare cases it could be different, but they are probably very ugly anyways.
If you know an example where higher bf means better looks, please post it.


----------



## Stare (Nov 3, 2019)

Over for ethniks once again


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 3, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> 12% fat is always better than 20% fat no matter with what bone structure.
> 6% fat could be worse than 12% with bad bone structure.
> 
> In some very rare cases it could be different, but they are probably very ugly anyways.
> If you know an example where higher bf means better looks, please post it.



never claimed that


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 5, 2019)

When my upper lip thinned and without stubble i'm invisible to prime girls... but when i just use a stubble and take a shower and pass a deodorant, i mean lots of girls look at me, if we pass same street they put their head up to look at my face when we pass by.

Stubble is saving me...


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> When my upper lip thinned and without stubble i'm invisible to prime girls... but when i just use a stubble and take a shower and pass a deodorant, i mean lots of girls look at me, if we pass same street they put their head up to look at my face when we pass by.
> 
> Stubble is saving me...



How old are you? 
Clean shaven is legit handicap, especially for 25 +
If u are under 25 and full of collagen, may be but clean shaven after 25 its over for most people


----------



## Elijah1083 (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males
> 
> Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it
> 
> ...


Good post. I know this Manlet at work who just shaved his beard revealing his subhuman jawline. When I saw him I just smiled and gave a bs compliment to make him feel good. When I walked away I thought I missed an opportunity to blackpill the boy but then I realized it’s better for them to live with undeserved self-esteem then have them chew my ear off with their misery and go to bed crying.


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> How old are you?
> Clean shaven is legit handicap, especially for 25 +
> If u are under 25 and full of collagen, may be but clean shaven after 25 its over for most people



I'm 26 and my beard sucks, but it helps... i use it since i was like 22. My lip thinned when i turned like 18. Clean shaven i totally sucks. I would try minoxdil to get even better beard but i read it makes you age?


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I'm 26 and my beard sucks, but it helps... i use it since i was like 22. My lip thinned when i turned like 18. Clean shaven i totally sucks. I would try minoxdil to get even better beard but i read it makes you age?


No its a meme
Maybe at 0.5 percent of people
Its an incel fairly tale


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 5, 2019)

actually good thread for oldcels, stubble is king with studies to prove it


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 5, 2019)

Kinda suifuel ngl

I can grow stubble but the coverage isnt full


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 5, 2019)

While on pages like this most hot guys don’t have facial hair 


https://instagram.com/pubertyhit.s?igshid=dhjd6ot3eoiw



In my experience none of the females I’ve dated / fucked really like facial hair - some even expressed their disgust for unshaven men, saying they look like homeless and it wouldn’t feel comfortable kissing them.

It’s probably a matter of taste but where I live at least I don’t see that facial hair hype.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> While on pages like this most hot guys don’t have facial hair
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/pubertyhit.s?igshid=dhjd6ot3eoiw
> ...



Listen
Is this post mean serious or not? Those are not men but some pubescents
Those are teenagers some puberty shit,,,omg
Yeah 14-18 prefers clean shaven guys 
After 23 or 25, being clean shaven limits your appeal
Watch any sites for 20+ females and clean shaven is one at 100


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 5, 2019)

Full stubble is mandatory.
Little enough to how chiseled Chad jawline
And enough to show you have capacity to grow full beard.

I fail here tremendously and thus am sub-Chad. Minox holds hope.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Listen
> Is this post mean serious or not? Those are not men but some pubescents
> Those are teenagers some puberty shit,,,omg
> Yeah 14-18 prefers clean shaven guys
> ...


Prime JBs are all that matters. Women post 25 = trash.

I only had some experience with 2 foids post 25, none of which said they like beard. Are they exceptions? Idk. At least where I leave beard is more a thing for normie soyboy type or sandniggers.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Prime JBs are all that matters. Women post 25 = trash.
> 
> I only had some experience with 2 foids post 25, none of which said they like beard. Are they exceptions? Idk. At least where I leave beard is more a thing for normie soyboy type or sandniggers.


Exactly lol. You want to ideally look in your early 20s as long as possible. Don't get why this dude is talking about appealing to older women


Also stubble is not king. It depends on the individual. I've seen some models look like shit with stubble. The general consensus is that a real beard will limit you from being above 5psl.


oldcell said:


> Listen
> Is this post mean serious or not? Those are not men but some pubescents
> Those are teenagers some puberty shit,,,omg
> Yeah 14-18 prefers clean shaven guys
> ...


Females 20+? Jfl at this generalization. Most females from 20-25 don't like beards at all.


oldcell said:


> Listen
> Is this post mean serious or not? Those are not men but some pubescents
> Those are teenagers some puberty shit,,,omg
> Yeah 14-18 prefers clean shaven guys
> ...


Females 20+? Jfl at this generalization. Most females from 20-25 don't like beards at all.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 5, 2019)

yeah my shit looks like i glued my black pubes to my face but i still run with it, mostly too lazy to shave


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> No its a meme
> Maybe at 0.5 percent of people
> Its an incel fairly tale



How to increase collagen? And you sure minox will not make me age? If i improve my beard i'm sure i will increase my attractiveness.


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 5, 2019)

Gigacope as long as you have a strong lower third being clean shaven is better


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males
> 
> Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it
> 
> ...


All the guys on that page have the same phenotype.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 5, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> All the guys on that page have the same phenotype.


lol I just looked at it and you're right. They all look exactly the same.

The person who runs that page clearly has a type.

Dirtydaddies has a lot more diversity


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 5, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> lol I just looked at it and you're right. They all look exactly the same.
> 
> The person who runs that page clearly has a type.
> 
> Dirtydaddies has a lot more diversity


Hmm, its a good phenotype i think, too bad my pheno is 'indian stoner' phenotype.


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 5, 2019)

wristcel said:


> I can't grow facial hair lol. Minox didn't work, either
> 
> But will likely get facial hair transplant
> 
> ONly issue is that I sometimes think having skin that clearly doesn't grow hair like mine is what helped me bang certain girls who were barely legal lol, as maybe stubble (or the clear ability to grow a beard like some guys have even when completely clean shaven) puts them off


Can’t transplant hair where there never was


----------



## Justttt (Nov 5, 2019)

my mustache doesn't connect with my beard yet


----------



## wristcel (Nov 6, 2019)

nelson said:


> Can’t transplant hair where there never was


lol, of course you can


----------



## oldcell (Nov 6, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> lol I just looked at it and you're right. They all look exactly the same.
> 
> The person who runs that page clearly has a type.
> 
> Dirtydaddies has a lot more diversity



Yeah u guys are right
Seems like its 2019 fuckboy pheno, all are clones of each other
But many IG models looks like them, Bateman, Di Vaio would blend there too


Justttt said:


> my mustache doesn't connect with my beard yet



My do but i sometime disconect it for purpose like Mariano Di Vaio
Watch guys on that site, many do the same too


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hows his beard?


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 6, 2019)

ULTRA giga cope. Not only me but a lot of users here looks -1 PSL with beard. If you have a decent lower third you will probably look shit with a beard. The girl who says she preferred a guy with beard is just because they probably don’t want to say about his facial structure or she saw the guy without beard and he looked shit. A friend of mine cope hard with his beard, because he looks very good with it. But anytime he shaves it he looks so fucking dumb and goes instantly-1.5 PSL because of his shit jaw. He is blue pilled af, he does not simple understand that is his jawline that fucks up him. So he’s the whole year now with a beard. Probably will never shave anymore 😂


----------



## oldcell (Nov 6, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> ULTRA giga cope. Not only me but a lot of users here looks -1 PSL with beard. If you have a decent lower third you will probably look shit with a beard. The girl who says she preferred a guy with beard is just because they probably don’t want to say about his facial structure or she saw the guy without beard and he looked shit. A friend of mine cope hard with his beard, because he looks very good with it. But anytime he shaves it he looks so fucking dumb and goes instantly-1.5 PSL because of his shit jaw. He is blue pilled af, he does not simple understand that is his jawline that fucks up him. So he’s the whole year now with a beard. Probably will never shave anymore 😂


why 90 percent of Ig models have short beards? 
Clean shave - death
No desirable man at 2019 is clean shaven
just check that and similiar sites


----------



## Wool (Nov 6, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Was talking with the some girl and saw her browsing some hot instagram males
> 
> Insta page was called somehow like insta_fabulous_men or something just type it and search for it
> 
> ...


stubble pill


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

i’ve had beard since 15 and connected since 16 jfl


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> i’ve had beard since 15 and connected since 16 jfl


Chad DHT ngl


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> Chad DHT ngl


I’m turkish lmfao what u expect. I’m high prenatal T but i fear that my high DHT made my hairline NW1 already


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I’m turkish lmfao what u expect. I’m high prenatal T but i fear that my high DHT made my hairline NW1 already


nah bro DHT shouldn't affect hairlines unless u already got balding genes, idk check ur family


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> nah bro DHT shouldn't affect hairlines unless u already got balding genes, idk check ur family


My grandad is like NW4-5 but this is pretty normal at 70+

Dad looks NW2 ish and is50+ but his hair is thin rather than balding


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 6, 2019)

I strongly prefer how I look clean shaven but women Ive asked say I look good with facial hair, it's so annoying


----------



## oldcell (Nov 6, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I strongly prefer how I look clean shaven but women Ive asked say I look good with facial hair, it's so annoying



Yeah every single female prefers stubble, its the fact
People need to stop cope, i am not talking about bushy beards, but about someting like Bateman has, he is nto hiding anything, its just a small contour


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> My grandad is like NW4-5 but this is pretty normal at 70+
> 
> Dad looks NW2 ish and is50+ but his hair is thin rather than balding


if ur dad was the same like you when young then it's likely it'll be the same, my dad has a matured nw1 hairline and I never got his

I also noticed forehead and hairlines tend to go together for some reason


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> if ur dad was the same like you when young then it's likely it'll be the same, my dad has a matured nw1 hairline and I never got his
> 
> I also noticed forehead and hairlines tend to go together for some reason


When are you jumping on HGH? How old r u? it was my dream to height max ngl but i think i’m way too early puberty


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> When are you jumping on HGH? How old r u? it was my dream to height max ngl but i think i’m way too early puberty


height. frame. bone metabolism/remodeling

I also have a really good source since my family are health freaks, fitness crazed so they're more knowledgeable on stuff like supplements, my uncle is a personal trainer and gets supplements and shit as a job as well or something, and my dad was a bodybuilder

just a good opportunity not to waste, HGH is really a good looksmax for teencels


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> height. frame. bone metabolism/remodeling
> 
> I also have a really good source since my family are health freaks, fitness crazed so they're more knowledgeable on stuff like supplements, my uncle is a personal trainer and gets supplements and shit as a job as well or something, and my dad was a bodybuilder
> 
> just a good opportunity not to waste, HGH is really a good looksmax for teencels


how old r u and how tall? what’s your stage in pubert


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how old r u and how tall? what’s your stage in pubert


I'm 15, 5'7 bro, my stage is like idk tanner stage 4 or something, I just have to check growth plates this month to get an accurate depiction of my bone age and then I'm good to go, my growth is average so I'm assuming rn my bone age is the same chronologically I think


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> I'm 15, 5'7 bro, my stage is like idk tanner stage 4 or something, I just have to check growth plates this month to get an accurate depiction of my bone age and then I'm good to go, my growth is average so I'm assuming rn my bone age is the same chronologically I think


5’7 in uk isn’t too bad. but yeah you should defo aim for 5’9 at least, that’s the most you should expect tbh, after tanner 4 i only grew 2 or so inches


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> 5’7 in uk isn’t too bad. but yeah you should defo aim for 5’9 at least, that’s the most you should expect tbh, after tanner 4 i only grew 2 or so inches


my predicted height is 5'10 cause of my mom's midget genes that cursed me, dad is 5'11 so like me being shorter than that is a death sentence to me


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 6, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> my predicted height is 5'10 cause of my mom's midget genes that cursed me, dad is 5'11 so like me being shorter than that is a death sentence to me


how much did your dad grow 15 to end of
puberty


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> zyros is a diglet framed manlet, he will never get a wife and kids
> 
> he still living like hes 13 years old, women will be repulsed by him
> 
> hes going the completely wrong way to looksmaxing


fatality


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how much did your dad grow 15 to end of
> puberty


at 15 he told me he was around 5'8-5'9 (suicidefuel, by then I knew it was over) he grew until 18 by gaining an inch or so per age


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 6, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Yeah every single female prefers stubble, its the fact
> People need to stop cope, i am not talking about bushy beards, but about someting like Bateman has, he is nto hiding anything, its just a small contour


I can't think of any top IG male model (who got their from looks not cause theyre a celeb) that is clean shaven, they all have heavy stubble. Am I missing any, honest question, I actually would like to see if there are any


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 6, 2019)

oldcell said:


> why 90 percent of Ig models have short beards?
> Clean shave - death
> No desirable man at 2019 is clean shaven
> just check that and similiar sites


Yeah dude, keep coping to another galaxy.


Amnesia said:


> I strongly prefer how I look clean shaven but women Ive asked say I look good with facial hair, it's so annoying


Because you think you look better clean-shaven, while woman sees the opposite when your face is not that good without it. For me it's the opposite, whenever I'm clean-shaven I get compliments, if I grow a beard for a week, then I stop getting the IOIs and compliments. 
I'm not talking about you from now, but why is so hard for a man just accept the fact that beard is not the issue, it's all about how good are your bones. Beard is just make up for a more defined face. And why man is so dumb to believe what a woman says if they always lie? Just wake up


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 6, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Yeah dude, keep coping to another galaxy.
> 
> Because you think you look better clean-shaven, while woman sees the opposite when your face is not that good without it. For me it's the opposite, whenever I'm clean-shaven I get compliments, if I grow a beard for a week, then I stop getting the IOIs and compliments.
> I'm not talking about you from now, but why is so hard for a man just accept the fact that beard is not the issue, it's all about how good are your bones. Beard is just make up for a more defined face. And why man is so dumb to believe what a woman says if they always lie? Just wake up



Even Cavill looks better with some stubble and he has a great lower third, it just adds some nice sex appeal and masculinity


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 6, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Even Cavill looks better with some stubble and he has a great lower third, it just adds some nice sex appeal and masculinity
> 
> View attachment 157478
> 
> ...


JFL if you think he looks better with that stubble. Also, it does not look more masculinity at all. He just looks less tier.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 6, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I can't think of any top IG male model (who got their from looks not cause theyre a celeb) that is clean shaven, they all have heavy stubble. Am I missing any, honest question, I actually would like to see if there are any


Exactly....people here are so low iq coping, but i proved only facts, meanwhile they proved they own aspie opinions


----------

